# Lizard



## modelchickmom (Jun 10, 2013)

My 9 week old Buff just choked down and entire whole lizard. Is this ok? Normal? Should I have stopped her?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Lizards are perfectly okay for them to eat, good source of protein. I've seen my chickens beat a frog against the side of an outbuilding to stun it before eating. Little velociraptors chickens are.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Yep. Ha-Ha ! *(seems like _Jurassic Park..._one "lizard" eating another lizard *!*)
-ReTIRED-


----------

